# Trojanerschleuder entdeckt



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Auf der Internetseite 

h**p://www.t****3.com/enter/top25.cgi?komposer

wurde mein Virenwarner aktiviert, nachdem ich den Link

"download mp3s for free" 

angeklickt hatte!


Virenwarnung:
Beim Schließen der Datei "  ... \Temp\0u7tt1qj.exe" 
wurde der Virus "TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i" 
entdeckt. 

mfg Kalle

*[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Counselor (28 Mai 2004)

Kalle28 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Schließen der Datei "  ... \Temp\0u7tt1qj.exe"
> wurde der Virus "TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i"
> entdeckt. mfg Kalle
> *[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


Es handelt sich um ein superfieses Teil der Fa. C2 Media Ltd. in Borehamwood, Hertfordshire. Eine Schadroutine nennt sich:

```
Swizz03r Download Agent.Starting Download...exe.RemoteExe.....
```

So bewirbt der Hersteller seinen Trojanerdreck gegenüber den Webmastern:


> Why would my surfers use it?
> This software will be used by 90% or more surfers who download the program. It gives them totally free access to top quality content and in return we pay you each time a surfer accesses our/your content page - no exceptions. You will never see something more exciting than this software.
> 
> How much could I potentially make?
> ...



Entfernungsanleitung:
http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/virusencyclo/default5.asp?VName=TROJ_SWIZZOR.A


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*n*i*c*h*t   a*n*s*u*r*f*e*n*

_[Edit: Da frage ich mich doch, was für einen Sinn es macht, Links zu posten, die laut Überschrift ohnehin niemand ansurfen soll. Löscht man die am besten sofort? - kopfschüttelnder HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Zensur?*

Da es vom Admin nicht geduldet wird, dezidierte Hinweise auf virenverseuchte URLs zu posten,
hat dieser hoffentlich keine Einwände, 
wenn wenigstens der Betreiber einer virenverseuchten Webpräsenz
namentlich in diesem Forum an den Pranger gestellt wird.  (??)



Unter dem Kontakt-Button jener virenverseuchten Webpräsenz, 
die hier nicht mit vollständiger URL genannt werden darf, 
findet sich:

_[Der Admin fragt sich gerade, ob Dir der Hut brennt. - Heiko]_


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: Zensur?*



			
				Kalle28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es vom Admin nicht geduldet wird, dezidierte Hinweise auf virenverseuchte URLs zu posten,
> hat dieser hoffentlich keine Einwände,
> .....
> _[Der Admin fragt sich gerade, ob Dir der Hut brennt. - Heiko]_



Das frage ich mich auch ...
Wenn du dir mal das Forum genauer ansehen würdest , dann hättest du längst das Linkforum entdeckt 
in dem solche URLs  unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen gepostet werden dürfen.
Vorraussetzung dafür ist allerdings , daß du dich anmeldest und dich für das Linkforum
freischalten läßt. Wenn dir das zuviel ist oder du zu faul dazu bist , mußt du dich damit abfinden,
 daß jedes Posting,  das solche URLs enthält, editiert wird.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*"TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i"*

Inzwischen hat Herr ...., welcher Betreiber der Internetpräsenz "..." ist,
seine Seite
´...
"modifiziert".
Die Schaltfläche "download mp3s for free",
hinter welcher sich der Virus
"TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i"  in Form einer "mp3_finder.exe" verbarg,
ist zur Zeit auf eben dieser Site nicht mehr vorhanden.
Auf einer anderen Seite des gleichen Betreibers 
ist allerdings immer noch möglich
besagte "mp3_finder.exe" herunterzuladen, 
die nach wie vor in der Lage ist, 
die Systeme ahnungsloser User mit dem  Virus
"TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i"
zu infizieren!

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Dialer Domains "Best of"*

Die Liste (Stand: Mai / Juni 2004) unter der URL

http://www.d.....tk/

warnt vor Dialerseiten. 

Hier geht's vor allem um den Missbrauch "gängiger" Domainnamen.
Liste 1 = Seiten mit RA Syndikus als Admin-C 
(Kanzlei G.  & Geschäftsführer Global Netcom)

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf _


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

*viele Wege führen nach Rom*

Markiert die unten stehende Zeile 
und gebt sie mittels "kopieren" und "einfügen" 
in eure Suchmaschine ein!


dialer 82544 S. G. 


Google liefert z.Zt. zwei Suchergebnisse nach Eingabe dieser Suchkriterien.
Wenn ihr das erste Suchergebnis anwählt, findet sich unter QUELLEN(angabe) 
auch der Link zur Liste mit den "DIALER-Domains",
welchen der Admin im obigen Posting unkenntlich gemacht hat.

mfg Kalle


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*multae viae ferunt Romam*

Möchte nochmal kurz auf mein erstes Posting vom Freitag den 28.05.04 zurückkommen,
da der Admin mit der "google search & find" Methode keine Probs mehr hat.

Wenn Ihr immer noch wissen wollt, wer mittels einer vermeintlichen "mp3_finder.exe" 
ahnungslosen Netz-Surfern den Virus 
"TrojanDownloader.Win32.Swizzor.i" 
unterjubeln will, 
dann markiert die folgende Zeile inclusive aller  "Gänsefüßchen" und gebt sie mittels "kopieren" und "einfügen" in eure Suchmaschine ein!


"Contact The Top" Sites "Technical Support" 9244359


Google liefert z.Zt. ein einziges Suchergebnis nach Eingabe dieser Suchkriterien.
Das Google Suchergebnis zeigt neben der URL auch den Namen des Betreibers.

viele Grüße
Kalle


----------

